# علم الطبقات



## فيصل الطائي (26 يوليو 2008)

الدرس الأول : تطبق الصخور​

علم الطبقات : 
 هو العلم الذي يهتم بدراسة طبقات الصخور الرسوبية وما تحتويه من رواسب و أحافير يدل على كيفية نشأة وتكون هذه الطبقات . 

التطبق : 
* ترتيب طبقات الصخور فوق بعضها البعض . وهي خاصية تميز الصخور الرسوبية عن أنواع الصخور الأخرى, ووحدة التطبق تسمى الطبقة . *


الطبقة : 
*أصغر وحدة صخرية وتعرف بأنها سمك صخري متجانس يتميز عما فوقه وعما تحته بواسطة سطحين ويتراوح سمك الطبقة على حسب الجدول الذي في الجانب الأخر .*

​*الطبقة*

*سميكة جدا*

*سميكة*

*متوسطة*

*رقيقة*

*رقيقة جدا*

*صفائح*

*صفيحة*

*صفيحة رقيقة*

*السمك ( سم )*

*أكثر من 100*

*30 - 100*

*10 - 30*

*3 - 10*

*1 - 3*

*1 - 0.3*

*أقل من 0.3*
​​أسس التطبق :​*يقصد بأسس التطبق الأسباب التي تجعلنا نميز بين الطبقات في الطبيعة. فإذا تفحصت طبقتين متجاورتين. *

*فإنك حتما ستكتشف السبب الذي جعل منها طبقتين وليس طبقة واحدة.*

*ويمكن تحديد الأسباب كما يلي: *

*1 : اختلاف نوع الصخر المكون للطبقات ..... بمعنى حجر رملي مثلا وحجر جيري .*

*2 : اختلاف لون الصخر المكون للطبقات .*

*3 : اختلاف حجم الفتات الصخر المكون للطبقات .*

*4 : اختلاف شكل الفتات الصخري المكون للطبقات .*

*5 : تفاوت درجة الالتحام بين جزئيات الصخر المكون للطبقات .*

*6 : اختلاف نوع المادة اللاحمة للفتات الصخري المكون للطبقات .*


من تلك الأسس ما هي الأسباب المحتملة للتطبق بين كل من الطبقات التالية ؟​*1 : حجر الرمل وحجر الطين ...... الحل ..... الأساس الأول .*

*2 : حجر الجير القاسي و حجر الجير الطباشيري . الأساس من 2 إلى5. *

*  اتجاه التطبق : *

*كما أن للتطبق أسسا فإن له كذلك اتجاهاً وهذا الاتجاه يقسم إلى:*

( 1 ) الاتجاه الأفقي : فقد تأخذ الطبقات وضعا أفقيا وهو الأصل عند تكونها .
( 2 ) الاتجاه المائل : وقد تأخذ الطبقات وضعا مائلا . وهذا الميل إما أن يكون ميلا أصليا وإما أن يكون ميلا بنائياً .
​(( الفرق بينهما ))​أ ) الميل الأصلي : هو الميل الناتج عن ترسيب الفتات الصخري على أسطح غير أفقية وغير ملساء كالترسيب على جوانب كثبان الرمل , أو على الشواطئ , أو على قيعان البحار المليئة بالتعرجات وتأخذ الطبقات المتكونة زاوية تساوي زاوية انحدار السطح المترسبة عليه , وهي خاصية اكتسبتها عند تكونها في بداية الأمر , 
ب ) الميل ألبنائي : هو الميل الذي ينشأ نتيجة لحركات بنائية بعد تكون الطبقات وتصلبها . 

ملاحظة : عندما تستقر الرسوبيات فوق السطوح المتعرجة بسمك كبير فإن الوضع المائل الذي أخذته في البداية يتلاشى تدريجياً ... وتأخذ الطبقات في النهاية وضعا أفقياً . 

​الدرس الثاني : أشكال التطبق​

1 / التطبق العادي : وهو الغالب والشائع في الطبيعة , وفي هذا النوع   يكون وضع الطبقات أفقيا وليس هناك ما يميز الطبقات كالتكرار والتدرج والتقاطع .

2 / التطبق المتقاطع : يحصل حينما تترسب الرواسب الرملية بزاوية معينة على سطح ترسيب مائل مثل ماهو موجود في مصبات الأنهار ويبلغ معدل ميل الزاوية حوالي 20 ْ درجة .

3 / التطبق المتدرج : يحصل عندما تنخفض سرعة التيارات المائية فيحدث 
ترسيب الفتات الصخري المحمول بواسطة هذه التيارات حيث تجرى له عملية فرز .
 فيترسب الفتات الأكبر والأثقل ثم يتدرج حسب حجمه من الأكبر إلى الأصغر حجما
​شروط حدوث التطبق المتدرج :
( أ ) لابد أن يكون الفتات ذا أحجام مختلفة. 
( ب ) أن تلغى المواد دفعة واحدة .
( ج ) أن تكون مياه حوض الترسيب هادئة .

4 / التطبق المتكرر : ينتج هذا التطبق عن تتابع الطبقات التي تظهر في شكل متكرر ثابت 
 لنوعين أو أكثر من الصخور في تبادل على وتيرة واحدة وفي سمك كبير وواضح.


{ قانون تعاقب الطبقات }​​وضعه نيكولاس ستينو ( 1797 م – 1211 هـ ) قانون تعاقب الطبقات
 والذي لخصه فيما بعد جيمس هاتون ويبين هذا القانون.

أنه في أي تتابع للطبقات فإن الطبقة الأحدث تعلو الطبقة 
الأقدم بشرط إلا تكون الطبقات قد تعرضت لما يخل 
بانتظام توضعها كالقلب , أو الطي , أو الصدع .

سطح اللاتوافق : هو سطح تعرية أو سطح عدم ترسيب واضح ومميز يفصل ما بين 
 مجموعتين صخريتين يدل على وجود ثغرة زمنية في الترسيب . 
 وينقسم اللاتوافق إلى عدة أقسام منها :

أ ) اللاتوافق المتباين : ويتكون بين الصخور النارية أو المتحولة من جهة 
والصخور الرسوبية الأحدث منها من جهة أخرى 
 مثل الحد الفاصل بين صخور الدرع العربي والصخور الرسوبية . 

ب ) اللاتوافق الزاوي : وتكون مجموعة الطبقات الأقدم مائلة أما مجموعة الطبقات 
 الأحدث فهي أفقية أو تكون المجموعتان مائلتين 
 في اتجاهين مختلفين .

ج ) عدم التوافق: وفيه تكون المجموعتان الصخريتان في وضع أفقي أو لهما نفس 
 درجة الميل في نفس الاتجاه .ويسمى كذلك التوافق الكاذب .
​ 
بعض الشواهد والأدلة التي تدل على وجود اللاتوافق : 
 ( 1 ) وجود صخور المدملكات بين طبقتين صخريتين . 
 ( 2 ) تغير فجائي في تتابع الاحافير . 
 ( 3 ) اختلاف ميل الطبقات على جانبي سطح اللاتوافق .
 ( 4 ) وجود تراكيب جيولوجية في إحدى الطبقات وعدم وجودها في الطبقات الأخرى .

(( السحنة ))​​هي تعبير عن الملامح العامة للصخر من الناحيتين الصخرية والحيوية 
والتي تعكس الظروف البيئية التي أثرت عليه أثناء تكوينه . 
( 1 ) السحنة الصخرية : هي التي تعبر عن الصفات الصخرية للصخر مثل اللون والتركيب المعدني وحجم الفتات .

( 2 ) السحنة الحيوية : هي التي تعبر عن المحتوى الأحفوري للصخر .
​​ مبدأ النسقية ( مبدأ الوتيرة الواحدة )​​ 
ينص مبدأ النسقية على أن ” الحاضر هو مفتاح الماضي ”

ذلك يعني أن العمليات الجيولوجية المختلفة التي تعمل في الوقت الحاضر على تشكيل سطح الأرض هي نفس العمليات التي شكلت سطح الأرض في الأزمنة الجيولوجية القديمة .
الدرس الثالث : تصنيف وحدات تطبق الصخور الرسوبية​
​لمعرفة التاريخ الجيولوجي لمنطقة ما , يجب وصف الصخور البارزة في هذه المنطقة وحتى نتمكن من وصف تتابع الطبقات نحتاج إلى تجزئتها إلى أقسام وأصناف بطريقة علمية .
والوحدات الأساسية المستعملة في تصنيف تطبق الصخور هي :

وحدات التقسيم الصخرية : هي مجموعة طبقات من الصخور يوحد فيما بينها خصائص صخرية معينة تتميز بها عن الطبقات
 المجاورة من الطبقات .


*وحدات التقسيم الصخرية*​*المتكون*​*المجموعة*​*العضو*​*الطبقة*​​1 ) المتكون : هو الوحدة الأساسية لوحدات التقسيم الصخرية وهو مجموعة من طبقات الصخور يوحد فيما بينها , ويميزها عن الطبقات الأخرى المجاورة خاصية أو خصائص صخرية معينة .

خصائص المتكون ... 
أ ) يجب أن يكون للمتكون مقطع نموذجي يمكن الرجوع أليه من أجل المقارنة للمضاهاة .
ب ) يتم تسمية المتكون بأسم المكان الذي ينكشف فيه أفضل قطاع للطبقات .
ج ) يتراوح سمك المتكون من بضعة أمتار وعدة ألاف من الأمتار .
د ) أن يكون قابلا للمسح الجيولوجي .
هـ ) المتكون لا يتقيد بالحدود الزمنية .
و ) تنتهي حدود المتكون بتغير خصائصه الصخرية أو بوجود ثغرة في تتابع الطبقات .

2 ) المجموعة : هي عبارة عن متكونين أو أكثر لهما خصائص صخرية مشتركة .

3 ) العضو : هو جزء من المتكون وهو طبقة أو مجموعة طبقات لها خصائص صخرية خاصة توحد فيما بينها وتميزها عن بقية طبقات المتكون المجاورة لها .

4 ) الطبقة : هي أصغر وحدة صخرية تتميز بخواصها الصخرية الفيزيائية عن الطبقات الواقعة فوقها أو تحتها وتختلف الطبقة في سمكها . 



وحدات التقسيم الزمنية : تعرف الوحدة الزمنية بأنها الفترة الزمنية التي تراكمت ( ترسبت ) خلالها
 الوحدة الصخرية.
*وحدات التقسيم الزمنية*​*الأبد*​*الدهر*​*العصر*​*الحين*​*الأوان*​​1 ) الأبد : قسم الزم الجيولوجي إلى أبدين بناءً على التغير الكبير في سجل الحياة الجيولوجية وهما 
أ ) أبد الحياة الخافية : ويشمل فترة ما قبل العصر الكامبري وهو خال من الاحافير الهامة .
ب ) أبد الحياة المعروفة : ويشمل الفترة من بداية العصر الكامبري وحتى ألان . 
2 ) الدهر : قسم كل أبد إلى وحدات أصغر هي الدهور .
ابد الحياة الخافية : قسم إلى دهرين هما السحيق والبدائي وحددا أعمار هما بالساعات النووية .
ابد الحياة المعروفة : قسم إلى ثلاثة دهور هما دهر الحياة القديمة والمتوسطة والحديثة وحددت أعمارهم حسب التغير الحياتي للمخلوقات وأكدت بالساعات النووية فيما بعد .
3 ) العصر : هو الوحدة الأساسية الأكثر تداولاً لقياس الزمن الجيولوجي , وأعتمد في تقسيم العصور على التغيرات الحياتية للمخلوقات بالإضافة إلى بعض الأحداث الطبيعية . 
4 ) الحين : هو وحدة زمنية أصغر من العصر . وتتحدد حدوده حسب مزيد من التفاصيل في التغيرات الحياتية والطبيعية .
5 ) الأوان : هو أصغر وحدة في السلم الزمني .

​الوحدات الصخرية الزمنية : هي طبقات الصخور التي تكونت خلال زمن جيولوجي معين
 وتنقسم إلى .

*الوحدات الصخرية الزمنية*​*النظام*​*النسق*​*النمط*​​1 ) النظام : هو مجموعة من الطبقات الصخرية التي تكونت خلال وحدة زمنية تعرف بالعصر .
ويسمى العصر إما على نوع الصخر المكون لمقطعه الصخري وإما على أسم المنطقة الجغرافية .
2 ) النسق : هو مجموعة من الطبقات الصخرية التي تكونت خلال وحدة زمنية تعرف بالحين .
ويجب أن يكون للنسق اسم جغرافي ومقطع نموذجي
3 ) النمط : هو مجموعة من الطبقات الصخرية التي تكونت خلال وحدة زمنية تعرف بالاوان .

وحدات التقسيم الحيوية : الوحدة الحيوية هي مجموعة طبقات تتميز بأنواع معينة من الاحافير 
 وتقسم إلى : 

*وحدات التقسيم الحيوية*​*نطاق المدى*​*نطاق التجمع*​​1 ) نطاق المدى :
 هو مجموعة الطبقات التي تمثل المدى الكلي لنوع أو جنس معين من الاحافير.
 يمكن أطلاق اسم نطاق المدى على المسافة الكائنة بين المستويين ( ل – م ) 
من اسم الاحفورة المقابلة .
1 ) نطاق التجمع :
هو مجموعة طبقات تتميز بوجود مجموعة مشتركة من الاحافير .
*أي تجمع أحفوري دون الأخذ في الاعتبار مدى كل منها , ت*

جد أحافير تشترك فيما بينها في منطقة محصورة بين ( س – ص ) .
أن هذه المنطقة ( س – ص ) هي منطقة نطاق التجمع بالنسبة لهذه الاحافير 













​​​


----------



## فيصل الطائي (26 يوليو 2008)

اسف عة الخربطة


----------



## yehia samir (29 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## هيدروسيد (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على الموضوع


----------

